# Brandti???



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I just bought a piranha that i think is a s.brandti he IS 5.5 inches and 3 inches wide, he is lighty colored silver...i really don't think it is a rhom...but you be the judge, FRANK IF YOU"RE OUT THERE PLEASE HELP


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

another pic, i know they are blurry.......


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

another he does have a light yellow/peach coloration in his eye, and on his cheek....the pic is hard to tell though


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

pics are super duper blurry, but it almost resembles Mr. Hannibal's medinai. like i said the pics are very blurry and this is a very blurry GUESS. i'll let the others give their opinions on it.

Joe


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You know where I lean.....Rhombeus. Either way, they are great fish.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

I also am leaning towards Rhom


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I says rhombeus, Looks like one of those xingu-golds.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

i say ugota take some better pics
i blieve its a rhom


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

here you go...i borrowed a cam from the comp. lab at my school


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Still a rhombeus, sorry!!


----------

